# Which scales to use for cafelat robot



## Dgdm (Jul 25, 2020)

I've had my Cafelat robot for about two months now (cream version, barista model)

Very happy with the shots I've been pulling, but my scale that I have unfortunately doesn't fit well underneath the portafilter.

May I ask which scales other Robot users are using in their setup?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ytm (Jun 15, 2020)

I ordered a scale like this:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08CDRBJD6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Still haven't arrived, but according to the measurements it should fit. Recommendation came from HB.

Until then, I'm using my drip scale, together with a spatula and a leveler to hold it in place.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/eqipment/products/copy-of-hario-temperature-conrol-buono-electric-kettle-1


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

The Black Cat Coffee one gets my vote....*it's cheaper than the Amazon one* (£23.57 + IMPORT DUTY) *and* the OP is UK based :classic_biggrin:


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

I use this. It's perfect.

http://www.salterhousewares.co.uk/salter-precision-digital-scale.html?gclid=CjwKCAiA8ov_BRAoEiwAOZogwTSomVVBVehsYDOVv2T7dbjs19Nz_IyXeIK_l3347MR62xXTxD7axBoCgXcQAvD_BwE


----------



## Dub06 (Oct 29, 2020)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> The Black Cat Coffee one gets my vote....*it's cheaper than the Amazon one* (£23.57 + IMPORT DUTY) *and* the OP is UK based :classic_biggrin:


 Gets my vote too - I have been using the Yagua with my Robot for 2 years (just detach the cover). The distance between the Robots legs is 10cm and the Yagua is only 7cm wide. And, the price at Black Cat is very good too.


----------



## Dgdm (Jul 25, 2020)

Thanks for your helpful suggestions! The price is hard to argue with for the scale from black cat. Not waterproof but generally i haven't had any spills... will give it a try!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Dgdm said:


> ...Not waterproof but generally i haven't had any spills...


 They're "splashproof" ....but with a careful thin layer of silicone-sealant they "can" be made fully waterproof.....yeah a good price at BCC.


----------



## Dub06 (Oct 29, 2020)

Dgdm said:


> Not waterproof but generally i haven't had any spills... will give it a try!


 I haven't had any problem with spillages using the Robot either. One other thing - I find the timer very useful for timing pre-infusion and overall shot times


----------



## Rabh (Feb 17, 2021)

Ordered my Cafelat Robot, and am expecting it to arrive tomorrow. On the lookout for some scales, and as ridiculous as it sounds I'm half tempted to get an Acaia Pyxis, as it would fit perfectly. But I'm not sure I can bring myself to spend as much on the scales as on the coffee machine itself!

It's a shame there aren't any really rivals which look as sleek, fit perfectly and have Bluetooth.


----------



## 29243 (Feb 8, 2021)

I'll caveat with I don't have a Robot, so you'd need to double check the dimensions, but these are pretty small. I use them on my Silvia and have been happy with them.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/0-01g-500g-Electronic-Pocket-Digital-LCD-Weighing-Scales-Food-Jewellery-Kitchen-/174496848253

They're cheap, fast response and can weigh up to 500g at 0.01g accuracy.


----------



## Rabh (Feb 17, 2021)

BenH said:


> I'll caveat with I don't have a Robot, so you'd need to double check the dimensions, but these are pretty small. I use them on my Silvia and have been happy with them.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/0-01g-500g-Electronic-Pocket-Digital-LCD-Weighing-Scales-Food-Jewellery-Kitchen-/174496848253
> 
> They're cheap, fast response and can weigh up to 500g at 0.01g accuracy.


 I've got exactly that scale at home, which I use for cooking. It's amazingly accurate (checked against my caliberated weight), but frustratingly about 7mm too wide, it seems. On paper anyway, let's see when the Cafelat arrives tomorrow.


----------



## 29243 (Feb 8, 2021)

Rabh said:


> I've got exactly that scale at home, which I use for cooking. It's amazingly accurate (checked against my caliberated weight), but frustratingly about 7mm too wide, it seems. On paper anyway, let's see when the Cafelat arrives tomorrow.


 That's a shame.


----------



## Rabh (Feb 17, 2021)

Actually @BenH putting it in at a diagonal angle worked! So things are good for now. It does mean an Acaia lunar would fit at an angle too, so that's next on the list of potential purchases.


----------



## 29243 (Feb 8, 2021)

Rabh said:


> Actually [Redacted] putting it in at a diagonal angle worked! So things are good for now. It does mean an Acaia lunar would fit at an angle too, so that's next on the list of potential purchases.
> 
> View attachment 53683


 Looks good. The acacia scales are beautiful, but personally I can't justify the jump from £6 to over £200


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

BenH said:


> personally I can't justify the jump from £6 to over £200


 tis a bitter pill to swallow :classic_rolleyes:


----------

